# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ещё больше опасных файлов

## Justin

*Growboy.bmp*
GrowBoy.bmp было выложено на сайте конкурса начинающих компьютерных художников Детройта. Небольшую картинку в электронном формате .bmp даже не могли принять на конкурс, потому что она была размером 150х200 px, что не соответствовало минимальным 500х500. Картинка была прислана участником под именем R.Agger. На картинке изображался мальчик лет семи с открытым ртом и тянущимися вверх руками. Сзади был какой-то странный фон, который постоянно немного менялся, несмотря на то, что картинка была статическая. Периодически там можно было разглядеть кричащие лица и что-то более страшное. Большинство увидевших это страшное начинали сильно паниковать, позже у них из памяти выпадало это явление. Файл взяли на просмотр в один из центров паранормальных явлений, картинка была немедленно удалена с сайта. После недели исследования файла один из исследователей просто плюнул на файл, назвав его бредом. Через несколько месяцев на некоторых сайтах начали выкладывать этот файл в качестве mindf*ck, однако те сайты удалили картинку, некоторые были взломаны хакерами либо была прекращён доступ к сайту. Доктор John Jackson после изучения этого файла и подробного просмотра через специальные программы чуть не убил одного из ассистентов, после чего пытался заколоть отвёрткой из ремонтного набора одного из охранников. Jackson был схвачен и помещён в психиатрическую больницу. Видимо файл больше нигде не найти.

*Crying man.avi*
В 2007 году на сайте YouTube была зафиксирована видеозапись с весьма ироничным названием: "crying man". Лента 3 минутной длительности содержала весьма странное содержание,скорее всего этому способствовало низкое качество съёмки так как оно снималось на мобильный телефон или нечто подобное.
В начале просмотра около трех секунд виден только белый фон, затем изображение становится все более и более отчётливым. На 15 секунде уже можно было увидеть большое скопление людей возле вольера, они показывают пальцем, смеются, кричат, однако некоторое время тот объект, на котором направлено их внимание, невозможно было разглядеть.
Шум людей продолжался несколько секунд, затем сменился на ужасающее поскрипывание или попискивание, как будто кто- то крутит ржавую карусель. На арене за вольером появлялся человек, с ног до головы обмотанный ремнями и верёвками (?), шум скрипения прекратился. Звук сменяется гулом голосов и за вольер летели одна за другой различные предметы. На 2-й минуте раздавался невообразимый режущий ухо звук, похожий на громкий хохот и мужчина за вольером начинает дико рыдать...
Данное видео вызвало огромный ажиотаж среди посетителей YouTube и в редакцию стали один за другим приходить письма. В своих отзывах люди жаловались на рвоту, галлюцинации и психические расстройства по необъяснимым причинам, но чаще всего задавались вопросы по теме содержания.
Однако администрация YouTube не смогла найти ответы на все вопросы,и ,собственно, неизвестно как это видео появилось на сайте и кто его запустил. Спустя некоторое время данный файл был отправлен на исследования в ФСБ и выяснилось, что на видеозаписи присутствовал Мариан Гарланд, наиболее известный как Mereana mordegard glasgorv (убийца глаз). Действие съёмки разворачивалось вокруг ГАПЛ-государственной американской психиатрической лечебницей штата Виктория, неподалеку от горной местности. Видео является файлом смерти, т.к. после его просмотра погибло более 47 человек".

----------


## Justin

*Pqion.exe*
Этот exe файл был удален из истоков filetube, вес файла состоит 1 гб., запускается только программой для просмотра текста в MS-DOS. При его запуске окно разворачивается на весь экран. В колонках слышится искаженный звук, но отчетливо можно услышать 2 молодых людей, которые друг другу задают вопросы, однако никто из них на их не отвечает. Через пару мгновений появляется синий экран смерти, на котором появляется отрезанная голова. Скорее всего, одного из них, затем все становится на местах, будто ничего не произошло, а пользователь начинает истерически смеяться, смотря на рабочий стол. Затем он задает те же вопросы, что и те молодые люди, а сам компьютер отключается навсегда. Через 1 час пользователь перестает вести себя адекватно и ничего не помнит, даже близких родственников, а при попытке включить компьютер, ничего не получается.

*HE.jpg*
На картинке изображён мужчина, который смотрел куда-то вправо. Люди, посмотревшие ему в глаза испытывали страх. Некоторым удалось найти более нормальную версию этой картинки, где у мужчины была содрана кожа около глаз, а посмотревший эту картинку человек начинал без причины чего-то бояться и у него появлялись симптомы шизофрении.
pix.playground.ru/download/gallery/563966/9c14212d29def2bfee76a669e105eab0.jpg

----------


## Justin

каюсь

----------


## АВИАТОР

Нда,интересная тема.
Вот это крутовато,но с трудом верится 
Особенно это:



> Pqion.exe 
>    а сам компьютер отключается навсегда. Через 1 час пользователь перестает вести себя адекватно и ничего не помнит, даже близких родственников, а при попытке включить компьютер, ничего не получается.


 Acronisа на них нет :3563:

----------


## АВИАТОР

*Живая картинка*
Собственно говоря, история эта с первого взгляда она может показаться вам более чем странной. Напугает она вас или нет, я не знаю, так как читать и участвовать в событиях – две совершенно разные вещи. Начну с того, что я не любитель фильмов ужасов, страшных историй и мистики. Наверное, я уже вырос из того возраста, чтобы верить во что-то сверхъестественное. Не хватает времени – учеба, работа, личная жизнь.

Честно говоря, читая рассказы людей на подобных сайтах и «Копипасте», я всегда посмеивался и иронизировал над авторами, в больших количествах оставляя глумливые и не совсем приятные комментарии. За редким исключением попадались действительно интересные истории, которые были похожи на истину, поэтому в графе «Обсуждения» под ними моего никнейма не было. 
Началось все с того, как мой друг прислал мне сообщение в аське: «Хочешь поржать?».
Я не задумываясь ответил «да» и не только потому, что любой человек по инерции не откажется от порции смеха. Главной причиной являлось то, что мой друг слывет известным хохмачом, постоянно зависает на «Лурке» и башорге, выкладывая в переизбытке свои креативы. В юморе он – настоящий гуру, поэтому я и не сомневался, что сейчас надорву живот от смеха. Аська пискнула о входящем файле, я быстренько нажал кнопку «Принять».

Получив файл (про себя отметив, что это картинка), я двойным щелчком мыши открыл ее. Грузилась она довольно долго и мучительно, хотя ее размер и разрешение по идее не должны были препятствовать. Да и процессор у меня был новехонький, месяц прошел с момента покупки, работал отменно. 

Когда картинка загрузилась, я не рассмеялся. Изображение было выполнено в серых тонах, но оно не было черно-белым; мне казалось, что на него наложена текстура или оно залито градиентом. На картинке была изображена спина и ноги худощавой девочки. Руки были заведены за спину и связаны тугим узлом. Качество картинки было отвратительное – такое ощущение, что ее закинули в контакт, и потом она блуждала по страничкам социальной сети, с каждым разом ухудшая свое качество. 
Бэкграундом служило какое-то старое, унылое здание, расположенное в нескольких метрах позади, оно явно было заброшенным или недействующим. Меня смутило то, что девочка была абсолютно голой, а голова со спины казалось какой-то маленькой, как будто сжатой. Возможно, это из-за плохого качества. И чем дольше я смотрел на картинку, тем хуже мне становилось. Мне не было страшно, просто какое-то тошнотворное чувство подступило к горлу. Закрыв картинку и отправив ее в «Корзину», я тут же поспешил спросить друга, над чем именно нужно было смеяться. Получив мое сообщение, цветочек возле имени моего друга стал красным. Посетовав на такое нахальство, я стал рыться в компьютере, смотреть какие-то файлы, как вдруг выскочило окошко моего антивируса. Обнаружен вирус! Троян. Гад этот находился в системной папке, я был озабочен – проверял систему буквально день назад, причем всеми 3 антивирусами, которые стоят у меня, удалил и почистил всю грязь, которая скопилась на компьютере. Просканировал еще раз систему – все чисто. Заглянул в список торрентов – пусто, последние закачки производились чуть ли не две недели назад. И откуда этот гад приполз? 

В общем, особо по поводу вирусов я не заморачиваюсь никогда – лег спать со спокойной душой. В то время у меня началась сессия, пришлось напрячь пятую точку впервые за семестр, на работе были проблемы, в общем, к компьютеру я не подходил около месяца.

Закрыв все хвосты, я, радостный, отправился на заслуженные зимние каникулы. Пришел домой и немедля включил компьютер, предвкушая, сколько всего я сделаю этой ночью. Мой железный друг на этот раз очень долго включался, что меня насторожило. Что ж, подождем. Включился. Я посмотрел на монитор и пришел в ужас. Да, такой ужас был у меня всего второй или третий раз за прожитые годы…

На рабочем столе, растянутая и безобразная, стояла та картинка в качестве фонового рисунка. Неужели у этой пикчи появились ручки и ножки, и она самовольно выпрыгнула из корзины и стала фоновым рисунком? Кстати, после того инцидента, когда друг в первый раз прислал мне ее – я напрочь забыл о ней. Я полез в корзину, чтобы удостовериться, что она там – да, картинка там была.

Но откуда взялось это чудо? Я точно помню, что никаких копий этой картинки не делал. Зашел в обычно пустующие «Мои рисунки» и *цензура*.

В папке было штук 6-7 (уже не помню) копий этой картинки. Я кинулся их удалять, очистил корзину, меня пробила мелкая, противная дрожь. Конечно, может быть появился вирус, который размножает картинки, так как в железках я не особо силен, но это было уж очень странно. В этот вечер я позвонил другу и рассказал ему это чертовщину, да еще так эмоционально, что у меня соседи по стенке стучать начали – так я орал. А приятель отвечает:
- Давай я к тебе сейчас приеду, поговорим. 

Я думаю – час ночи, какой на фиг разговор?! 
А, уточняю еще одну вещь, чтобы ни у кого не возникло сомнений, в комнате я живу один, так что доступ к компьютеру имеется только у меня. 

В общем, друг приехал, мы выпили, и он мне рассказал такое, что все съеденное и выпитое рвалось наружу. 
-У меня, - говорит, - тоже самое было. Прислал мне эту картинку какой-то неизвестный перс, сказал просто – посмотри. Правда, вируса у меня никакого не выскакивало. Удалил картинку, а на следующий день – в «Моих рисунках» чуть ли не половина этих картинок. И все разных оттенков и разного качества. А на одной, как мне показалось, было видно лицо. Как будто голова на 180 градусов вывернута. Я тогда винду снес и заново установил. Что и тебе советую сделать.
Сначала у меня были версии, что это друг решил надо мной так пошутить, но потом пришел к выводу, что такие шутки уж точно не в его силе. Тем более актер он никудышный и врать не умеет вообще. 
Я последовал совету друга и переустановил винду. Но все равно и по сей день в квартире мне находится жутковато.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

это ссылка на ту картинку?

----------


## Justin

по поводу этих файлов , не знаю проверить не удалось , хотя есть небольшое любопытство , но никак найти не могу их в нете

----------


## АВИАТОР

Тут всё,и твои картинки,и ещё много интересного... [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Growboy:

----------


## Justin

спасибо сейчас будем пробовать

----------


## legava9

не знаю как кому, но было интересно почитать)

----------

